# Rena filstar xp3



## Garlover (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys new to the forum. I just recently set up my 90 gallon. I would like to know exactly how to set my canister filter up. Im not up with all of my terminology so you will have to help me out in that department. Im also wondering if that one filter will be enough for my tank. I have been told by a couple people that the one xp3 probably won't be enough. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

probably not. I have that filter on my 55 gallon. I would just go with a sump, it would be the cheapest option.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

No, if I was you I would just add another canister, or get a hang on back filter to supplement, like a Fluval C4 or an Aquaclear 110 would be the best options in that department. Supplementing with a sponge filter, like the ATI Hydro Sponge V would be a good addition as well. As for going with another canister I am not necessarily a "fan" of any brand (even though it would seem that way at times) but I seem to have better results with the Fluval/Hagen stuff. Though I have always liked APIs stuff as well (they make Rena in case you didnt know).


----------

